# [Locale fr_FR.utf8] Comment enlever les autres ?

## polytan

Bonjour,

j'ai précisé ma variable LINGUAS dans le make.conf, mais toutes les langues des programmes sont installées.

Comment ne garder que la langue par défaut et la mienne (soir "fr fr_FR")

Car ca me prend de la place pour vraiment ren et ca m'embête.

Amitiés,

----------

## geekounet

```
[I] app-admin/localepurge

     Available versions:  0.5.2 (~)0.5.3 (~)0.5.3.1 (~)0.5.3.2 (~)0.5.3.3

     Installed versions:  0.5.3.3(02:35:30 PM 04/10/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.josealberto.org/blog/index.php?s=localepurge

     Description:         Script to recover diskspace wasted for unneeded locale files and localized man pages.
```

À utiliser avec précaution  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Il y a le fichier /etc/locale.gen qui permet de définir les locales à installer lors de la compilation de la glibc.

Il y a aussi la commande locale-gen qui permet de regénérer les locales sans recompiler la glibc.

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [I] app-admin/localepurge
> 
> ...

 

Hum, ça sent la mauvaise expérience vécue ça, si mes souvenirs sont bons  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> [I] app-admin/localepurge
> 
> ...

 

Ouais enfin non, j'ai cru à l'époque que le breakage de ma Gentoo venait de ça, mais en fait non c'était autre chose, mais je ne sais plus quoi  :Razz: 

----------

## polytan

Trop cool ce soft. C'est un daemon ou un truc a lancer quand on y pense ?

Pour ma part, lorsque qu'une "LINGUAS" est précisée dans le make.conf, emerge devrait automatique supprimer les autres !

Non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, lorsque qu'une "LINGUAS" est précisée dans le make.conf, emerge devrait automatique supprimer les autres !
> 
> Non ?

 

+1000, avec éventuellement une option (un FEATURE ou USE du genre "only-selected-locales") qui ne garderait que l'union de ce qui est dans LINGUAS et locale.gen (+ "en" et "C" par défaut).

----------

## polytan

Je ne sais pas à qui en parler pour que ça soit dans le prochain portage !

bugzilla ?

----------

## F!nTcH

Il le fait pas déjà ??

Quand j'emerge des progs comme kde-i18n ou firefox, un emerge -v m'affiche toutes les locales en bleu (préfixé pour non-installation) et seulement "fr" en rouge ...

Donc j'en déduis que seul le support français est activé, et les commandes locale-gen devraient t'aider à virer les encodages dont tu te sers pas ...

----------

## nonas

Ça dépend des paquets.

Je viens de le faire : *Quote:*   

> * localepurge: Disk space freed in /usr/share/man: 1484K
> 
> * Total disk space freed by localepurge: 15220K

 C'est pas négligeable.

(Mauvais élèves : Gimp, subversion et d'autres sans parler de man même si c'est beaucoup plus petit)

----------

## F!nTcH

Hmmm en effet, ça fait du vent dans les pages de manuel, ça je savais pas ... (j'ai pas cherché non plus ..)

----------

